# XSL: Prüfung ob ein Tag nicht vorhanden ist



## -Happy- (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit XML/XSL und bei meiner Programmierung jetzt auf ein Problem gestoßen, das ich auch noch 2tägiger Suhe noch nicht lösen konnte.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Beispiel XML1:

<autor>
<vorname>Herbert</vorname>
<nachname>Feuerstein</nachname>
</autor>

Beispiel XML2:

<autor>
<vorname>Felix</vorname>
<nachname>Glücklich</nachname>
<nic>fg</nic>
</autor>

Ich verarbeite verschiedene XML-Dateien. Wie kann ich mit XSL prüfen, ob ein bestimmtes Tag im XML-Dokument vorhanden ist (in diesem Beispiel <nic>)?
Ich möchte eine bestimmte Textzeile ausgeben, aber nur dann, wenn besagtes Tag nicht vorhanden ist.

Gruß, Happy


----------



## -Happy- (3. Juni 2005)

Hab mittlerweile folgendes gefunden:



			
				Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum26/85.htm
> 
> Gruß Tom


Aufgrund dieser Info habe ich folgendes gebaut:

<xsl:if test="boolean(nic)">
Tag nicht vorhanden
</xsl:if>

Funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## -Happy- (3. Juni 2005)

So, hab's wie immer selbst hinbekommen, es ist ganz einfach. Falls hier nochmal jemand das Problem hat, hier ist die Lösung:

<xsl:if test="not(nic)"></xsl:if>


Gruß, Happy


----------

